# Lakeside Mexico kindle & koffee



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

left to right
New kindle owner without kindle yet 
Carol Dickinson - K2 owner
Anju aka Dona
Danny Borkowski - K1 owner

Sorry my hat did not show up any better


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Great pix! Congrats on a successful meet


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> left to right
> New kindle owner without kindle yet
> Carol Dickinson - K2 owner
> Anju aka Dona
> ...


I don't know why, but I pictured you as a middle-aged woman. It's really weird when you see people's faces.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Great picture.  Thank you for posting.
deb


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Great photo Anju.  Glad you had a fun meet.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Jenni - I am officially a pre-geezerette but don't act like it


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That's fun! Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks like you had fun. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Great picture Dona!  It looks so nice and sunny there.... it was a very rainy day here so it was a great day to be inside having coffee!!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Very cool, glad you had a successful meet!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like you had a good time! Anju, I pictured you differently too, sort of quiet and shy. You don't look at _all_ quiet and shy.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

I was so sad, picturing you sitting on the curb with your kindle.  Come the day, you had the best turnout.  Congratulations!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> left to right
> New kindle owner without kindle yet
> Carol Dickinson - K2 owner
> Anju aka Dona
> ...


Hey, there is a picture of my Aunty Anju!!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice picture, Anju!  I'm so glad to be able to be able to link a picture of you in my mind to your friendly posts now!  Will your Kindle friends be joining us at KB soon?  

N


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> left to right
> New kindle owner without kindle yet
> Carol Dickinson - K2 owner
> Anju aka Dona
> ...


Everyone looks so happy, glad people could meet up


----------

